# Tnc complete or tropica specialised



## nduli (26 Jan 2014)

Guys

Still have 500ml left of Tnc complete in the garage somewhere. I am prepping for my new scape and wondered whether there is any difference between Tnc complete and tropica specialised- noticed a number of people on here use tropica but can't seem to find any details of what's in tropica.

Any help appreciated

Rich


----------



## darren636 (26 Jan 2014)

Tnc seemed very expensive compared to tropica.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jan 2014)

Look below 
hoggie
Provided by Tom Barr aka Plantbrain.

DIY Tropica Plant Nutrition 
Tropica have very kindly provided an analysis of their product so with my calculator at the ready I have calculated a couple of matches. Tropica's TPN+ uses Ammonium Nitrate for it's source of Nitrogen, so I have copied this. The first formulation uses all Ammonium Nitrate and the second uses some Potassium Nitrate to replace the Potassium Sulphate which is used for the Potassium content. The third formulation replaces all the ammonium nitrate with potassium nitrate which results in higher Potassium levels.
Please remember that the first two formulations contain ammonium and so if you wish to use them please proceed with caution and test on a tank with no livestock in. I haven't tested them and are posted for information only.
DIY TPN+ (1)
3.8g Ammonium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
10g Potassium Sulphate
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water
DIY TPN+ (2)
2.9g Ammonium Nitrate
12g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water
DIY TPN+ (3)
48g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water
 TPN+ DIY TPN+ (1) DIY TPN+ (2) DIY TPN+ (3)
N 1.34% 1.34% 1.34% 1.34%
P 0.10% 0.10% 0.10% 0.10%
K 1.03% 1.03% 1.03% 3.89%
Mg 0.39% 0.39% 0.39% 0.39%
S 0.91% 0.82% 0.45% 0.45%
B 0.004% 0.01% 0.01% 0.01%
Cu 0.006% 0.002% 0.002% 0.002%
Fe 0.07% 0.08% 0.08% 0.08%
Mn 0.04% 0.02% 0.02% 0.02%
Mo 0.002% 0.002% 0.002% 0.002%
Zn 0.002% 0.01% 0.01% 0.01%
Tropica recommend to dose 5ml per 50 litres of tank water per week.
Following this each dose will add:

DIY TPN+ (1)
0.86ppm NH4
3.0ppm NO3
0.31ppm PO4
1.0ppm K
0.39ppm Mg

DIY TPN+ (2)
0.65ppm NH4
3.7ppm NO3
0.31ppm PO4
1.0ppm K
0.39ppm Mg

DIY TPN+ (3)
5.9ppm NO3
0.31ppm PO4
3.9ppm K
0.39ppm Mg


----------



## nduli (26 Jan 2014)

Hogtie, apols if I am being thick, it's been a long day and my brain is quickly switching off. All I can see is TPN+ DIY TPN+ (1) DIY TPN+ (2) DIY TPN+ (3) no links.


----------



## Andy D (26 Jan 2014)

Both Tropica and TNC advise to dose 1ml per 10 litres (Tropica is actually 1.2ml but to make it easier I have rounded down).

Tropica Specialised is about £12 for 300ml.

TNC Complete is about £14 for 1000ml.

So in terms of value for money the TNC seems to offer much more for your money but will depend upon actual nutrient levels in each too.


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jan 2014)

Tnc complete is around 1/3 ei dose 
So i dose the weekly amount 3x per week and this gives me ei levels in the tank
I discovered this after reading it could be used for ei dosing on the bottle so i emailed nigel at tnc and asked how to dose ei using tnc complete and he told me 3.5 ml 3x/week for my 35l tank


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

